# CALVUS



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

just bay this fish 1 inch long 12.99$
Any advice??? please!


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

Wait a long time and you have yourself a show fish. Looks like a nice fish to me. Nice shaped head, clean bars. Not much more you could ask for.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

looks like a comp not calvus


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

but a nice one at that


----------



## Riser179 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with Furcifer158, I have a Calvus & it doesn't look the same. Probably a Comp.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

i bought 6 of them from one large tank only to find one was definately a comp. And it looks like a comp.

I have 3 black calvus at present but only about 2 inches at present , not sure how long they will take to grow to full size although i know slowly but however long it takes as i saw a full size one and it was stunning.

If anyone has a picture or film of a full black i would love to see it. i think people just give up on them as they are so slow to grow.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice comp. As mentioned, they do grow VERY slowly but well worth the wait. I really enjoy altolamps. They are a great cichlid (I really like their finnage and the way the swim). If you ever have more than one you need to make sure you cover up the openings at the back/top of your tank. I had a couple Calvus Inkfin fry commit suicide. Calvus just seem to find the holes.

Nice pick up :thumb:


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

Mr Dinks said:


> If anyone has a picture or film of a full black i would love to see it. i think people just give up on them as they are so slow to grow.


full grown WC pair of Black Inkfins









youngsters


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Here is what was imported as Black Pectoral Calvus here.










and his teeth... LOL










The apparent differentiation points between Black Pectoral/Inkfin and regular Black calvus should be the opaque pectoral fins.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

*Furcifer158*
what is the difference Calvus and comp???


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

finz said:


> full grown WC pair of Black Inkfins


Very nice Inkfins :wink:


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

finz said:


> Mr Dinks said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a picture or film of a full black i would love to see it. i think people just give up on them as they are so slow to grow.
> ...


STUNNING!

How long did it take or did you buy them at that size


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

The WC parents were full grown when I purchased them. It can take 4 yrs to get that big in an aquarium.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

How much did each one cost?


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Needless to say again, but I will! Some very stunning Ink Fins and some great pics finz.
My Ink fin is about 2.5 inches, have had for a couple of years definitely very slow 
growing. Also interested in how long it may take to mature?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

> The apparent differentiation points between Black Pectoral/Inkfin and regular Black calvus should be the opaque pectoral fins.


So is what you are saying.... Finz fish were mis-named when exported?

They don't look anything a like :x

Does your male breed with any girls Brett? Have any descent sized young? hint hint...I have some young nigriventris to bribe you with  :fish: 8)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Longstocking said:


> > The apparent differentiation points between Black Pectoral/Inkfin and regular Black calvus should be the opaque pectoral fins.
> 
> 
> So is what you are saying.... Finz fish were mis-named when exported?
> ...


No, they don't look anything alike... the question being, what is an Ink Fin? Is an Ink Fin different than a Black Pectoral? What differentiates an "Ink Fin" from a regular Black calvus?



> Does your male breed with any girls Brett? Have any descent sized young? hint hint...I have some young nigriventris to bribe you with  :fish: 8)


Yes, my male DID breed with his female. The female passed away about two years ago though. He is still around though starting to look a bit ragged. I've had him for almost six years, and he was a wild caught adult when I got him. All the babies have long since gone away. I should have kept some.

Thanks for the offer on the nigriventris... I currently have nine though. :wink: One wildcaught adult, and eight F1's at about 2".


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Sarah,
If you look at the pectoral fins, they are both "ink" black. I have found with my "ink fins", that the body color changes from dark to light depending on the mood of my fish. I have the same fish looking like both photos!
I know where you can get some nice "ink fins" only 20 minutes away from your house!  
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

daniel4832 said:


> Sarah,
> If you look at the pectoral fins, they are both "ink" black. I have found with my "ink fins", that the body color changes from dark to light depending on the mood of my fish. I have the same fish looking like both photos!
> I know where you can get some nice "ink fins" only 20 minutes away from your house!
> Thanks,
> Daniel


Which fish are you talking about? Are you confusing ventral fins with pectoral fins? Pectoral fins are the ones on the side of the fish.

This is a N. pectoralis.

http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/Galeri ... oralis.htm

See the side fins (pectoral) fins. You can't see through them.

That is the case with my calvus, but not Finz's.

Do ink fins have opaque ventral fins, but not pectorals?

...and black pectorals have opaque ventral fins AND pectorals?

:?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

To me the body on yours even looks more elongated. Is it just the picture?

If I'm remembering correctly from when these first came out... they are from the congo area right? Or at least rumored to be????

I'm glad you finally got the nigriventris again 

I'm going to take a look at a few of frybabies stock and see if she has the different variants. I never paid much attention to them... I like the whites :lol:


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

The question of whether 'Inkfin' and 'Black Pectoral' are the same variety is irrelevant to the posters request to see photos of full grown Black Calvus. For the record, the trio that I bought from Kerrigans as Black 'Inkfin' all arrived as very datk fish with black pectorals as well as ventrals - eventually the pectorals lightened up so much only the rays appeared to be black, one of the females also lightened up on the body so much as to look like a totally different variant from the other two fish. Was I mislead when I bought them? I don't really know for sure - 'inkfin' and 'black pectoral' are marketing names used to get people to buy fish as far as I'm concerned.


----------

